# Best replacement light for my 6.6 gallon



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What is the best lightbulb tube to replace the one in my 6.6 gallon Petco bookshelf aquarium?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Use a desk lamp and put in a daylight cfl rated at 6500k. Should be more than good enough if you have plants in there


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Hm...A desklamp? Like a gooseneck?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

check Homedepot as well. They have a large selection of useful lights that are way cheaper then buying an 'aquarium' light. cheap bulbs as well


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

xShainax said:


> What is the best lightbulb tube to replace the one in my 6.6 gallon Petco bookshelf aquarium?


Take the old bulb with you and go to Petco or wherever and tell them you want a replacement. If you want one better for plants they will hopefully know which is best.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Oops didnt read it right. Go to lowes or walmart and get a replacement 6500k daylight compact flouro. And yes a gooseneck would be good if you wanted to replace the light bar that came with that kit.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Never thought about using a gooseneck lamp for a planted aquarium


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

I use one for my 5 gal and I'm getting real good growth because I can adjust how far the light is from the plants.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I might do that when I make Wintergreens 2.5 into a planted aquarium


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I use a 15watt life-glo from hagen's glo line. it's much brighter...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Well the plants show minimum leaf death so far.  So I am doing something right, right?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup lights should be okay then, no need to upgrade unless you want faster growth which in turns to do fertilizing and maybe co2 dosing. .Keep up the lighting regiment and you should be fine.


----------

